# BMQ June 2nd, 2014. - First Shortened Training



## Grilo (3 May 2014)

Hello All,

I am starting BMQ on June 2nd, 2014 and it is the first course to be only 12 weeks long. Is there any indication as to what they modified?

All the best and see any other recruits on the 2nd.

PF


----------



## Traintosucceed (3 May 2014)

I too am attending on June the 2nd. I never noticed this up until now, that you mentioned it. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 May 2014)

Less time in the field and combined instead of going out 3 times, I believe it's only twice.


----------



## chloems (5 May 2014)

Hmm, I didn't know this basic was shorter than usual. Good to know. Guess I'll be seeing everyone on the 2nd!  :camo:


----------



## Grilo (19 May 2014)

Is anyone else attending this BMQ starting June 2nd?

See you all very soon.


----------



## Traintosucceed (20 May 2014)

I believe there are two platoons scheduled to start on the 2nd of June. I guess a lot of them aren't forum people.


----------



## marinemech (23 May 2014)

I hope to join you guys if there is space a lot of us Warrior s want to get out and play.


----------

